# my new Double Full Red Cockatoo Cichlid!



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

The lfs ordered this fish for me. I took this pic right before I netted and bagged the male. His colors are faded because it was shipped in today. Its a cool dwarf ciclid (semi-agressive) so I will be keeping a close eye on him.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

He looks like he wants to cause some trouble.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

A VERY close eye...


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

Good looking fish.. He does have that look in his eye :argue:


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is very beautiful!!!! good luck.. hope he doesnt do to much damage!!!


----------

